# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Microsoft Windows  >  [Код ошибки: 0x80072F8F], Проблемы с обновлением.

## DISEPEAR

Всем доброго времени суток. Недавно столкнулся с такой проблемой. При попытке обновления через Windows Update. Начало появлятся такое сообщение:

*Дата и время на компьютере не синхронизированы с сертификатом обновления. Чтобы это исправить:
1. В панели управления откройте элемент "Дата и время".
2. Проверьте правильность даты и времени.* 

[Код ошибки: 0x80072F8F].

При этом пробывал синхронизировать, всё нормально.. Всё синхронизированно.. Как исправить эту проблему знает кто нибудь?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Посмотрите правильная ли у вас time zone выставлена

*Добавлено через 31 секунду*

и ещё http://www.updatexp.com/0x80072f8f.html

----------


## DISEPEAR

> Посмотрите правильная ли у вас time zone выставлена
> 
> *Добавлено через 31 секунду*
> 
> и ещё http://www.updatexp.com/0x80072f8f.html


 А где эта time zone находится? В панели управления ВРЕМЯ И ДАТА что ли?

----------


## ALEX(XX)

ага, по русски - Часовой пояс

----------


## DISEPEAR

> ага, по русски - Часовой пояс


  Так дело в том что там я всё синхронизировал и вроде всё нормально синхронизировалось.. Пробую обнову - опять тоже самое. Может службу какую выключил когда реестр читсил или AVZ сканил?

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Вы по ссылке ходили? Там два способа решения этой проблемы. Первый - корректировка времени и часовой зоны, второй - манипуляция с dll.



> Re-register these important files and check IE settings:
> 
> 1. Click Start.
> 2. Choose Run.
> 3. In the Run box, type:    regsvr32 Mssip32.dll
> 4. Click OK.
> 5. Repeat this time typing:  regsvr32 Initpki.dll
> ...now
> 6. Open Internet Explorer
> ...


Перевести? Или сами сможете?

----------


## Alex Plutoff

- на самом деле причин, вызывающих эту ошибку, может быть несколько, приведу, на мой взгляд, наиболее вероятные:
#1 - та о которой уже упоминул *ALEX(XX)* "Дата/время на вашем компьютере слишком отличаются от даты/времени в SSL (Secure Sockets Layer) сертификатов, используемых в Windows Update на сайте"

#2 - на компьютере имеется софт, блокирующий или "некорректно обрабатывающий" SSL-соединения, например, Kaspersky Internet Security 2009 при выявлении такого соединения, сначала удостоверяется в его законности, затем разрешает или же запрещает последующую работу с сайтом...

----------


## DISEPEAR

> - на самом деле причин, вызывающих эту ошибку, может быть несколько, приведу, на мой взгляд, наиболее вероятные:
> #1 - та о которой уже упоминул *ALEX(XX)* "Дата/время на вашем компьютере слишком отличаются от даты/времени в SSL (Secure Sockets Layer) сертификатов, используемых в Windows Update на сайте"
> 
> #2 - на компьютере имеется софт, блокирующий или "некорректно обрабатывающий" SSL-соединения, например, Kaspersky Internet Security 2009 при выявлении такого соединения, сначала удостоверяется в его законности, затем разрешает или же запрещает последующую работу с сайтом...


  На компьютере стоят ESS - 4 и Outpost Firewall Pro 2009. Я их обоих выключаю при попытке обновления, но это не решает проблемы..

----------


## Alex Plutoff

> На компьютере стоят ESS - 4 и Outpost Firewall Pro 2009. Я их обоих выключаю при попытке обновления, но это не решает проблемы..


- проверьте, на всяк случай, установлено ли на Ваш ПК вот это обновление?..

*Добавлено через минуту*

- и это

----------


## DISEPEAR

> - проверьте, на всяк случай, установлено ли на Ваш ПК вот это обновление?..
> 
> *Добавлено через минуту*
> 
> - и это


 Проверил, установленно.
 Пробывал обновится в безопасном режиме, выдаёт следующую ошибку:
*Ошибка на веб-узле. Невозможно отобразить страницу. Предоставленные ниже варианты, возможно, помогут устранить эту проблему.* 
[Код ошибки: 0x8007043C]

  варианты таковы:
*Варианты самостоятельного устранения проблемы 

Вопросы и ответы

Найти решения

Группа новостей Windows Update*

----------


## Vest

DISEPEAR-возможно,это не поможет,так как Вы пробывали обновляться с выкл.ESS,но все же может кому, другому поможет.Нужно проверить настройки модуля сканирования HTTPS.Должно быть отмечено "Проверять протокол  HTTPS для приложений,отмеченных как интернет-браузеры,на указанных портах."
 А если в настройках стоит-"Проверять протокол  HTTPS на указанных портах"-то возможна такая проблема как у Вас.

----------


## Alex Plutoff

> Проверил, установленно.
>  Пробывал обновится в безопасном режиме, выдаёт следующую ошибку:
> *Ошибка на веб-узле. Невозможно отобразить страницу. Предоставленные ниже варианты, возможно, помогут устранить эту проблему.* 
> [Код ошибки: 0x8007043C]
> 
>   варианты таковы:
> *Варианты самостоятельного устранения проблемы 
> 
> Вопросы и ответы
> ...


- ну, с обновлением в режиме SafeMode не всё так однозначно... дело в том, что не все сервисы доступны, а именно на это и указывает код 0x8007043C.
- попробуйте ещё раз, выполнив в командной строке:

```
regsvr32 wuapi.dll
regsvr32 wuaueng.dll
regsvr32 wuaueng1.dll
regsvr32 wucltui.dll
regsvr32 wups.dll
regsvr32 wuweb.dll
```

- кроме того, широко известны случаи когда обновления ОС невозможны на инфицированных машинах, поэтому выполните *правила* и обратитесь в раздел *помогите!* ...в любом случае, это лишним не будет... ну, по крайней мере, лишний раз проверите ОС на наличие зловредного ПО  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*

P.S. и пожалуйста, после обследования в разделе *помогите!* отпишитесь в этой теме о результатах... может комуто пригодится

----------


## DISEPEAR

> - ну, с обновлением в режиме SafeMode не всё так однозначно... дело в том, что не все сервисы доступны, а именно на это и указывает код 0x8007043C.
> - попробуйте ещё раз, выполнив в командной строке:
> 
> ```
> regsvr32 wuapi.dll
> regsvr32 wuaueng.dll
> regsvr32 wuaueng1.dll
> regsvr32 wucltui.dll
> regsvr32 wups.dll
> ...


 Выполнил описанные вами комманды, не помогло. Попробую создать тему в разделе помогите.. Хотя я не думаю что это из за вирусов.. Недавно сканил и ESS и BitDefender v10 freeЮ и AVZ - всё чисто.

----------


## DISEPEAR

Проверил программами *BitDefender free edition v10* и *ESS 4.0.437.0.* в безопасном режиме, - всё чисто.
 Сейчас буду сканить *Curiet.*

  Что интересно.. так это то, что в панели управления при синхронизации времени 
с *time.nist.gov* всё синхронизируется без проблем.
  Но при поытке снихронизации с *time.windows.com* вылазиет ошибка при попытке синхронизации. И как вот устранить эту проблему если не в вирусах дело?

----------

